
Pope Francis could shape the future of robotics - alanfranz
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-47668476
======
DigiMortal
Don't totally mean to sound rude about it, but institutionalized religion,
like the Catholic Church, approaches these topics fundamentally in the wrong
way in my opinion.

I could get into it, but honestly fuck these places and people running them.
They've been a large factor in what I would consider "holding back" the human
race and evolution of technology in the modern age..

I recently asked a Priest if a sentient artificially made intelligent system
(AGI) could have a baptism, a conscious thing, would get through Turing test,
all that...

His reply was short "absolutely not" ....I think he considers humans "playing
god" to be satanic

